# Angelsachen desinfizieren



## Alijunior™ (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo
ich habe gerade gelesen dass es notwenidig ist das Angelzeug für süßwasserseen zu desinfizieren! wo macht man das und muss die reinignung bescheinigt sein??


----------



## Brummel (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

;+ 

ist das erste Mal, daß ich was davon höre. Wo hast Du denn die Information her? Würde mich brennend interessieren.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Cloud (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

Hab ich auch noch nie was von gehört !?!?
wo hastn das her?
ist mir neu


----------



## Killerwels (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

Quelle???


----------



## sebastian (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssss ??
das hör ich aber zum ersten Mal


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

Das kenne ich nur von Lachsflüssen in Skandinavien !
Damit soll u.a. die verbreitung der Lachslaus verhindert werden.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kann man das vom Vererinär machen und bescheinigen lassen.
Wenn man dann in verschiedenen Flüssen angeln will, dann muss die Prozedur wiederholt werden.
Genauer weis ich es aber auch nicht.


----------



## sebastian (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

Da würd ich das mit dem angeln sein lassen wenn ich vor jeder tour einen spezi meine angel desinfizieren lassen müsste


----------



## Alijunior™ (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

weiss leider nicht mher wo ich das gelesen habe! aber wollte des noch wissen bevor wir hoch fahren ;9 das ist in ca 27h der fall


----------



## Brummel (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

Da wird Mario wohl Recht haben, macht ja auch Sinn. Näheres wirst Du sicherlich vor Ort noch erfahren. Dann wünsch ich Dir mal viel Spaß im hohen Norden.  :m  :m 

Gruß Brummel  #h


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

das ist ja krass !!!!
aber wenn die lachslaus nun an der wathose hängt oder sonst wo...
was machen die damit ?
kann ja nicht nur die rute sowas übertragen
gruß agalatze


----------



## Brummel (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

Ganzkörper-Desinfizierung mittels Tauchbad ?  #c    
Man weiß ja nie, auf welche Ideen irgendwelche "Sesselpfurzer" so kommen. :g 

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

hehe ich weiss auch nicht.
aber mal im ernst. würde mich echt mal interessieren.
und vor allem ihre argumente wieso nur die ruten...
?????????
bin noch am überlegen. vielleicht fällt mir ja etwas ein.


----------



## Lachskiller (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

Da Muß ich Martin recht geben,das kenne ich auch so erst desinfiziert dann fischen,es wir gemacht um die gefähliche Lachskrankheit vorzubeugen,in den 80er Jahre sind viel Flüsse gekalkt worden,das bedeutet das alles Leben im Fluss 
sterben muß und denn neu Besetzt wird.Das gleiche problem gibt es mit den Lachsfarmen   :c Es drohen nicht nur Geldstrafen,sondern auch Haftstrafen


Gruß LK


----------



## Karstein (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

Alijunior hat vollkommen recht. Wir haben´s gerade neulich wieder vor Ort gehört für den Lachsfluss Rauma, der große Probleme mit dem Gyrodactilus hat - die Angelsachen werden an der Angelkarten-Verkaufsstelle desinfiziert, und das kostet nicht grad wenig. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, waren es 100 NOK pro Ausrüstung - vorher gibt´s keine Lizenz zu kaufen.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Alijunior™ (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

danke für die zahlreichen antworten. besonders die von lachskiller,karsten und martin orbelt sind wichtig  mit dem angeln im süßwasser werd ich mir dann nochmal überlegen aber auf jeden fall  ist es schonmal gut zu wissen wie der hase läuft =) und eine bestätigung meiner aussage zu haben


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

ich habe noch nie im süßwasser dort geangelt.
finde es aber sehr interessant und gut, dass so sorgfältig verfahren wird.
ich dachte aber die desinfizieren lediglich die ruten und nicht auch stiefel
oder ähnliches. wusste das vorher nicht.


----------



## Karstein (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

@ Aalglatze: das Angelgerät muss nur an den Lachsflüssen desinfiziert werden, an "normalen" Binnengewässern wie den Fjellseen kannst dein Angelgerät ohne Desinfektion einsetzen.

Was noch kaum einer weiß: auch in Irland gibt es Probleme an den Lachs- und Forellengewässern, und zwar mit Zebra-Muscheln, die an den Bottsrümpfen aus Fernost in den Atlantik kamen. Die Muscheln vermehren sich dermaßen schnell in den Binnengewässern und bringen das ökologische Gleichgewicht zum Kippen, dass alle Boote und Gummistiefel, die von einem See zum anderen transportiert werden, vorher gründlichst gereinigt werden müssen!


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

das finde ich wirklich gut !!! man sieht ja immer wieder was passieren kann bei solchen sachen. auch wenn ich jetzt mal an die krabben denke. die sind doch auch aus asien hergekommen. das ergebnis: sie sind zu tausenden überall.

und es wäre wirklich schade wenn die schönen gewässer in norwegen bald nicht mehr so schön wären, weil alle fische läuse haben.


----------



## Karstein (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

Warten wir erst mal ab, wenn sich die Kamchatka-Krabbe - Spannweite bis 2 Meter! -weiter in den Süden Norwegens ausgebreitet hat. Die frisst den gesamten Meeresboden leer, verdrängt dadurch Taschenkrebse und Hummer und ist schon zu einer ernsten Plage in Troms geworden. Derzeit ist sie wohl bis Höhe Lofoten zu finden, in ca. 2 Jahren sollen sie Mittelnorwegen erreicht haben, sagten mir neulich die Norweger...


----------



## Agalatze (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

das sind doch die krabben aus russland oder ?
habe mal einen bericht im fernsehen darüber gesehen.
finde das wirklich beängstigend. stell dir mal vor, die kommen bis in die
ostsee. dann gehe ICH ganz bestimmt nicht mehr baden.
und beim brandungsangeln stell ich mich 30m vom wasser weg.
da hätte ich echt panik


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

Sind die wenigstens essbar ?
Dann werden nämlich bald ein paar Berufsfischer dazwischen funken und die Viecher jagen...


----------



## havkat (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

Moin!



> in den 80er Jahre sind viel Flüsse gekalkt worden,das bedeutet das alles Leben im Fluss sterben muß und denn neu Besetzt wird.



Nö! 

Das Kalken hat das Leben in viele Flüsse zurückgebracht. Die waren nämlich durch Schadstoffeintrag - "Saurer Regen" - schon längst hinüber und fischfrei.
Das Kalken hat den pH-Wert wieder einreguliert und eine Wiedereinbürgerung von Wandersalmoniden erst möglich gemacht.

Das komplette Töten allen Lebens, wurde durch das massenhafte Auftreten von Gyrodactilus salaris in mehreren Flüssen nötig. 
Das wird nicht mit Kalk, sondern mit "Rotendon" gemacht. 
Ein Gift das *alles* Leben tötet und sich dann komplett abbaut.

@Honeyball



> Sind die wenigstens essbar ?



Aber Hallo! Die schönsten Beine von Alaska!  Mit datt Beste, was so an Krustengeziefer im Meer rumstrolcht!

Werden in Nordnorwegen schon intensiv befischt. Hat sogar einige kleine Küstenorte dort oben wieder zum Leben erweckt.

Werden sehr gut bezahlt (Japaner).


----------



## Jirko (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

zum thema des befalls norwegischer lachsflüsse mit dem parasiten gyrodactylus salaris, gab es vor ein paar monaten mal einen sehr informativen bericht im TV.

der parasit wurde ursprünglich von importieren lachsen aus schweden eingeschleppt. das kuriose daran ist, daß die in den lachsflüssen schwedens vorkommenden stämme mittlerweile immun gegen diesen hartnäckigen parasiten geworden sind. in norges flüssen sind jedoch die dort vorkommenden wildllachsstämme, wohl genbedingt, dem befall und den draus resultierenden, regelrechtem vernichten diverser stämme, schutzlos ausgeliefert.

aus dem bericht ging unter anderem auch hervor, daß es jahrtausende gedauert hat, bis sich die stämme der jeweiligen flüsse zu dem entwickelt haben, was sie heute sind - nämlich unikate. und hier liegt wohl die brisanz. jeder fluß hat seine eigene charakteristik, an welche sich die jeweiligen wildlachsstämme angepaßt haben. und es gibt einige 100 von diesen flüssen, welche jahr für jahr jeweils nur von einem stamm bevölkert wurden - nur aus einem grund, zur arteigenen reproduktion. ergo, hat jeder stamm seine eigenen gencharakteristiken, welche die jungbrut wieder in´s meer wandern lässt, um irgendwann seinem instinkt zu folgen und just genau diesen fluß jahre später zur eigenen fortpflanzung wieder aufzusuchen.

und genau hier knackts - ist ein fluß vom salaris befallen und rafft sämtlichen lachsbestand über einen längeren zeitraum dahin, wird dieser fluß auf immer und ewig "tot" sein, da die "flußspezifischen gene" keine chance mehr haben, sich zu reproduzieren.

und genau hier greifen die norgs ein. sie streifen von noch unbefallenen und gesunden rognern die eier ab und züchten mit den spermien der milchner (vom gleichen stamm) neue junglachse. dies ist ein immens kostspieliges unterfangen, da ein mit rotenon gesäuberter fluß einige jahre braucht, um sich zu erholen - aus dem von havkat erwähnten grund, dieses gift rafft alles (bis auf einige krebsarten) dahin.

hat sich der fluß erholt, werden die junglachse der jeweiligen stämme in "ihr" reich entlassen mit den ziel, den fortbestand ihres stammes zu sichern.

leider haben die norgs immer wieder das problem, daß gereinigte flußabschnitte wieder neu vom salaris befallen werden und der ganze spaß geht wieder von neuem los.

dennoch zeigt dieses aufwendige vorgehen, um diesen parasiten das lebenslicht auszublasen, erfolg - in vielen flüssen konnte über jahre hinweg ein nichtbefall vom salaris erreicht werden.

die norgs buttern millionen, wenn nicht sogar milliarden in die arterhaltung der wildlachsstämme - jeder einzelne stamm ist ein unikat und unvergleichbar.

nun kann man(n) sich auch vorstellen, warum das fischen an den pools nicht ganz billig ist und die strikt zu befolgenden vorkehrungen zur desinfizierung peinlichst einzuhalten sind...

...sie haben alle nur einen zweck, zur refinanzierung der immensen arterhaltungskosten und zur eindämmung der plage gyrodactylus salaris #h


----------



## Kay (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

Moin zusammen,
ihr könnt mich hauen  aber ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, das zumindest an einem See im Harz, der als Trinkwasserreservoir genutzt wird, auch nur mit desinfiziertem Angelgerät gefischt werden durfte und ein Gesundheitszeugnis brauchte man glaub ich auch. #c 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Agalatze (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

@ jirko danke für die info !!!!
sowas finde ich sehr interessant

aber vor den krabben würde ich immer noch weg laufen !!!!!!!!!
stellt euch das mal vor ihr sitzt in der brandung und dann kommt plötzlich so ein vieh aus dem wasser.

hilfe !!!!!


----------



## Karstein (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

@ Jirko: wieder mal prima informativ, danke! (und vor allem Gyrodactylus mit zwei Ypsilon, hatte gestern noch über die richtige Schreibweise gegrübelt...)

Ich meine auch, dass es für uns Angler das Mindeste ist, die Angelsachen vollkommen desinfiziert an den schwedischen und norwegischen Lachsflüssen einzusetzen. Diese Parasiten sind absolut gefährlich und machen jahrzehntelange Hegemaßnahmen zunichte, so wie in den 80ern an der schwedischen Mörrum...

@ Kay: hatte ich auch mal gehört, dass an einigen Trinkwasser-Reservoirs spezielle Auflagen bestehen.


----------



## Blauortsand (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

Ich kenne dass auch nur von den Lachsflüssen in Skandinavien und dort gibt es dann meist Stellen an den Flüssen, wo das Gerät dezinfiziert werden kann dass muß aber auch nicht bei jedem Fluß gemacht werden, man wird es auf seiner Erlaubniskarte nachlesen können ob dass für den Fluß vorgeschrieben ist oder nicht und oftmals sind die Stellen zu desinfizieren an den Campingplätzen!
Dort wird dann dein Gerät (Wathose, Fliegendose samt Fliegen, Rute , Rolle,...) in eine Lauge getaucht und der ganze Vorgang geht relativ schnellund war auch soweit ich mich erinnere nicht so kostenintensiv! 
Also immer erkundigen ob für den Fluß an dem man dort fischt , das vorgeschrieben ist ich persönlich möchte auch nicht dafür verantwortlich sein, Parasiten einzuschleppen , die den kompletten Lachsstamm dort bedrohen da sollte man aufjedenfall gewissenhaft handeln!!!


----------



## Reisender (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelsachen desinfizieren*

@Alijunior
*na dann mal gute reise alijunior#a **und wünsche dicke fische.*

*gruß *
*reisender*


----------

